# Damn Tourists – Inshore 10/5/2011



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Took the day off yesterday, to try and enjoy some of the nice weather we’ve been having lately. However, when I opened the truck door at the ramp, I was met with a gust of NE wind that did not bode well for the rest of the day. :-/ Undaunted, I dropped the Gheenoe in anyway and was soon tossing topwater plugs in the pre-dawn gale. :

















Unfortunately, stupidity too often goes unrewarded and in proof, the clattering of my Mirro-lure went untouched amidst the windblown chop. After a good hour and half of futile casting and retrieving, I gave it up and resorted to jigs, which began producing less-than-stellar results almost immediately. 

















A bit later, the first flounder of the day was kind enough to commit suicide and made for a tasty dinner. 









Then the reds began to show up when the tide neared its shallowest. None were truly brag-worthy, but a couple flirted with the bottom of the slot, as long as you stroked them enough first and then measured them while the sun was shining in your eye. 

















Eventually, the weather got even worse, the sun disappeared completely and it began to rain horizontally. It was then I decided to head back to the ramp, but only after giving some directions to a trio of lost kayak tourists who claimed to have been paddling for hours trying to find their way “out”. :-? They didn’t even have any fishing poles with them!  Now that was stupid…

Tally for the day;
4 Trout – up to 14”
3 Flounder – up to 15”
5 Reds – up to 18”


----------



## bmack (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice feesh


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Fishing? I might have to try that someday. Looks kinda fun. ;D


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Not bad at all for a "disappointing day"! The "yakkers" were glad to see you, no doubt. ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice fish!


----------

